# For fergablu2 ~ Swedish Weaving photos



## goofysgal (Sep 23, 2013)

@fergablu2 ~Here are the two that I have completed. I am currently working on another one for a teacher's retirement. I will post that one when I get it completed. 

With all the knitting that I have been doing lately, I really hadn't had much time to work on blankets. 

I don't know why I hadn't thought about searching here for other fellow Swedish Weavers. 

I am a Newbie and became hooked since my first stitch. 

Lora


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful work...I really like the one for Kyle. What pattern did you use? It looks interesting to work.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

Love these! Wish I had patience to do that!


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Magnificent!!


----------



## goofysgal (Sep 23, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> Beautiful work...I really like the one for Kyle. What pattern did you use? It looks interesting to work.


It was a free one that I found on the internet. It is called Lilly Pad by Christine Allan. It is actually a table runner that I changed to a blanket. It actually was a quick project. Completed it in 2 days.

[http://www.funandfastpatterns.ca/index.php/fun/free-pattern.html]

Lora


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

s-t-u-n-n-i-n-g!!!!!!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

goofysgal said:


> It was a free one that I found on the internet. It is called Lilly Pad by Christine Allan. It is actually a table runner that I changed to a blanket. It actually was a quick project. Completed it in 2 days.
> 
> [http://www.funandfastpatterns.ca/index.php/fun/free-pattern.html]
> 
> Lora


Thank you so much for the link. The pattern is printing as I type. It will definitely be one that I will make in the next couple of months!!!

While at the website, I ordered some weaving needles...


----------



## goofysgal (Sep 23, 2013)

You will enjoy it Neeterbug ~ can't wait to see your project.


----------



## goofysgal (Sep 23, 2013)

quiltdaze37 said:


> s-t-u-n-n-i-n-g!!!!!!


 :thumbup:

Thanks!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Both are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Lovely work


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Both are very beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I did guest towels years and years ago and enjoyed it. But they were small projects. These blankets are gorgeous!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Your work is really beautiful. I tried this many years ago but only on a small runner. Where do you get cloth that wide? And one of the posters said something about needles. Is there a special needle for Swedish weaving?


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow beautiful work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I think I've discovered a new creative outlet to try!! I guess I'm going to have to retire soon, work just gets in the way of all the fun projects I want to accomplish!!  Thanks for sharing your lovely work!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Gorgeous work! Beautiful blankets!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful! This looks like another hobby I'll have to check into. Guess I need to be a cat woman...I'll need at least nine lives to do all the projects I have on my list.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you. I look forward to trying this. Keep the pictures and patterns coming. I really appreciated them.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Both are beautiful. Until I saw a post yesterday, I was unfamiliar with Swedish weaving. The results of all projects I've seen are really impressive. Great work.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

SherryH said:


> Beautiful! This looks like another hobby I'll have to check into. Guess I need to be a cat woman...I'll need at least nine lives to do all the projects I have on my list.


Exactly😊. So many amazing and interesting projects posted here...almost afraid to look sometimes as I already have items that need finishing!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful - want to learn to do this


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Both are very pretty!


----------



## goofysgal (Sep 23, 2013)

Casey47 said:


> Your work is really beautiful. I tried this many years ago but only on a small runner. Where do you get cloth that wide? And one of the posters said something about needles. Is there a special needle for Swedish weaving?


I can usually find every thing at Walmart -

Walmart sells the Natural monk's cloth @ 7.99 a yard - If I want colored monk's cloth - I previously ordered from Monks cloth and more [http://www.monksclothandmore.com/merchant2/] that just retired from the business. The owner of the business left a very informational page on resources.

I purchased my needles from Walmart the Boye brand of yarn needles - blunt. That is what I started out with and learned but there are some other needles out there [http://www.funandfastpatterns.ca/index.php/christine-s-swedish-weaving-store/notions-1/needles-for-swedish-weaving/tapestry-needles/variety-pack-of-3-needles.html]

I bought some of the flat square needles to see if I like them - the needles are threaded through monks cloth - so I think they will work.

Let me know if you have any other questions.
Lora


----------



## goofysgal (Sep 23, 2013)

SherryH said:


> Beautiful! This looks like another hobby I'll have to check into. Guess I need to be a cat woman...I'll need at least nine lives to do all the projects I have on my list.


Sometimes I have a hard decision on which I want to do more. Knitting or Swedish Weaving.

Either nine lives or more hours of the day.

I keep at least one blanket (SW) on stand by and work on my knitting. I have a few more items to finish that have been started but have to get them off my needles.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful !!!!!!!!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

goofysgal: Would love to see more photos of your other finished weavings!!!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

goofysgal said:


> I can usually find every thing at Walmart -
> 
> Walmart sells the Natural monk's cloth @ 7.99 a yard - If I want colored monk's cloth - I previously ordered from Monks cloth and more [http://www.monksclothandmore.com/merchant2/] that just retired from the business. The owner of the business left a very informational page on resources.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information and links. Let me know if you like the flat needles. I've never seen those.


----------



## goofysgal (Sep 23, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> goofysgal: Would love to see more photos of your other finished weavings!!!


I am actually working on one that I have to have finished this week. I will be posting as soon as I finish.

Sadly, I only have done a total of 4 blankets thus far. The 2 that I have posted, the current project and the other one that I work on when I don't have any knitting or other weaving to do (yeah right!)

I do know I have 5 more blankets that I have to make and I definitely will post when I get them done.


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

beautiful, I used to have towels that were embroidered like this. I always wanted to try my hand it, and now I will!
Your blanket is beautiful!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Both are lovely!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## missmaggi (Jul 16, 2013)

OK,so here's my dumb question. What is the difference between monk cloth and huck weaving cloth. I love your blankets they are beautiful! And so want to try this and have way too muck huck fabric I purchased a number of years ago. 30 to 40 yards in various colors.


----------



## goofysgal (Sep 23, 2013)

missmaggi said:


> OK,so here's my dumb question. What is the difference between monk cloth and huck weaving cloth. I love your blankets they are beautiful! And so want to try this and have way too muck huck fabric I purchased a number of years ago. 30 to 40 yards in various colors.


I found this link that explains the difference [http://www.embroidery-methods.com/huck-cloth-versus-monk-cloth.html]

I always think of huck weaving cloth mainly used for towels and runners.


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

What count of monk's cloth did you use? Did you use floss? I agree that your work is beautiful.


----------



## missmaggi (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you "goofysgal". I now know I have monks cloth as opposed to huck fabric. Can't wait to start something this weekend.


----------

